# Kayak I.D.



## lastworm (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey guys,
Haven't been on the forums for a while, looking at upgrading my current rig and was considering buying the model show in the ad below.

Can anyone identify this model for me and give me any insights into pro's vs cons? I'm concerned it may be too long as my current setup is under 3m and I'll be using it for tight water bass fishing.

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-view-detail ... 1091597048


----------



## lastworm (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry guys that was a dead link, here is the one I'm talking about...

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/1091597048


----------



## Frocklizard (Aug 19, 2010)

Head over to the yak shed everybody's over there


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2016)

head over to the shed cobber, we're all eating massive pene


----------

